# dart room is going up!:) pics to follow:)



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok. we decided to dip into the savings acount. building about 200 square foot room.....one lucite shelving is in it...but will be showing pics all weekend as it comes along. will be done by monday. then we need to decide paint colors for inside? any suggestions? here are pics so far within the last couple hours...









heres the last 2 hours. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

a little bit later...and now they are on their way to get the sheetrock......framing done.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

beginnings of sheetrock! enjoy. kristy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

looks promising, sweet blue shorts too LOL


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> looks promising, sweet blue shorts too LOL


AHHH you beat me to it!!!

LMAO


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ha ha ha hope youn know those shorts arent mine and not me! lol kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its mn.....lol....hickville..lmao now. my pic is on page 27 of the face behind a name thread...lol...no i swear...all woman here...ha ha kristy


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Glad to see you decided to frame it in, that will look so much better - and give you another wall for tanks! Looks like you are leaving the top open for ventilation?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yep and we pulled the room out so more space and also has plumbing installed and yes the top open is for ventilation...although we have a/c vents in....we close them all year round...its 68 down here during the 100 degree weather in summer...you can almost see your breath during winter....so with the lights and maybe some space heaters if needed.....everything will work out as far as temps. plus one ceiling fan to blow down and one on otside to suck out and switch the switch if needed...another reason i put the space at the top/ there will be finished trim on top and bottom, finished door and framing as well i'll take another pic now. its gotten built pretty fast within one day. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

and mudding getting done. kristy


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Its lookin good!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

terrariumman said:


> Its lookin good!


thanks! its coming along fast! will be done by sunday, monday latest...then comes painting! exciting. plus it has plumbing that drains into the sewage system that runs along the side of the room and also a tap water pipe i think i may turn into an r/o unit, but havent decided on that yet though kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

mudding was not completely dry today so it wont be done till monday. anyhow, we went shopping! lol we got paint and here is the mural that is going on the entrance wall. enjoy! kristy


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Wall paper? or just the pic your going off of?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its an expensive cutom made mural for the wall. That's the one i ordered today. kristy


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

what a serene picture.. i could probably spend all day in a frog room with a beautiful picture up like that.. that will really make your dart room look great, kristy!

if i had the know how and the time, i would definitely do a large dart room.. but my small spare room is housing the majority of my frogs/snakes/lizards at the moment. 

if i ever move into a bigger house it will happen.. lol..

great job so far, cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

gretchenellie said:


> what a serene picture.. i could probably spend all day in a frog room with a beautiful picture up like that.. that will really make your dart room look great, kristy!
> 
> if i had the know how and the time, i would definitely do a large dart room.. but my small spare room is housing the majority of my frogs/snakes/lizards at the moment.
> 
> ...


thank you so much. I always tell myself, that there is nothing you can not do. I am going to mediacl school with four children when i was told i couldn't do it. never once received a grade for any course or program below an a...all 4.0 GPA....if you want things bad enough, in time, with hard work, you can make it happen. well that sounded like a cheesy speech lol. kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

Look like your doing a great job there. , i will be watching this post as i am working on one myself early next year.

Its kitchen, living room, bathroom, diningroom, frogroom then bedrooms  lol


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MrKing said:


> Look like your doing a great job there. , i will be watching this post as i am working on one myself early next year.
> 
> Its kitchen, living room, bathroom, diningroom, frogroom then bedrooms  lol


we;ve decided to go look at murals for the backwall as well when you walk in. Belive this is what we will be adding in addition to the mural on the front wall. contactor coming today, so should have some updated pics! kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> we;ve decided to go look at murals for the backwall as well when you walk in. Belive this is what we will be adding in addition to the mural on the front wall. contactor coming today, so should have some updated pics! kristy


great stuff  cant wait to see the murals and the idea is great, gives the room that extra feel/touch.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MrKing said:


> great stuff  cant wait to see the murals and the idea is great, gives the room that extra feel/touch.


exactly what i thought.  kristy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Won't you be worried about not being able to clean the wall?

With paint, you can scrub it as needed or repaint. With a mural (wallpaper) you won't be able to maintain the level of cleanliness you seem to be attempting.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

salix said:


> Won't you be worried about not being able to clean the wall?
> 
> With paint, you can scrub it as needed or repaint. With a mural (wallpaper) you won't be able to maintain the level of cleanliness you seem to be attempting.


nope not worried lol. just wiping dust down is no prob on these. not your typical wall paper. they wont ruin and i'm not going to have frog feces all over it he he. why would i be scrubbing a wall? kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

salix said:


> Won't you be worried about not being able to clean the wall?
> 
> With paint, you can scrub it as needed or repaint. With a mural (wallpaper) you won't be able to maintain the level of cleanliness you seem to be attempting.


why must people rain on my parade...oops i mean rainforest lol. here is some blurry proof it is washable and scrubble etc. 









and here is the mural going on the inside back wall.









enjoy! kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

*some more pics of wall being done finished by tonight*

ok. here are the pics of wal getting done. more to follow. it will be finished tonight, then this week we have to prime it, paint it, mural it and hopefully start building racks and shelves by this weekend


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok contactors work is done!








kristy


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Kristy I have worked with those murals before and they look great!! They can be difficult to get lined up without, not sure how yours come but the ones we have used come in 16 in strips and it is sometimes difficult to get the lines perfect but with some patience they come out looking great and usually can barely see the seams till you are right on them!!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

calvinyhob said:


> Kristy I have worked with those murals before and they look great!! They can be difficult to get lined up without, not sure how yours come but the ones we have used come in 16 in strips and it is sometimes difficult to get the lines perfect but with some patience they come out looking great and usually can barely see the seams till you are right on them!!!


thank you! appreciate the compliments no these murals are different. i saw the murals you are talking about, but they didnt have the scrubability and light resistance and humidity resistance i was looking for. they did look great though. these murals are large pieces. they come in 8 panel squares basically. they are 12.6 feet long and 8.1 feet high. easier to line up tough part will be the entrance wall. we will need to shave a bit off of the top and match it to the door frame. a bit of a job. I have wallpapered before and it can be a pain in the but to match up. especially when i did it alone...i had to do in small sections. this wallpaper is bigger and thankfully not the same. not really a wallpaper per say either. hard to explain. lol kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

looking good kristy, nice finish  to the outside.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thank you. i think we'll start priming tonight. painting tomorrow and with luck have the murals done and on walls by this weekend. btw: the contractor did the outside lol...i would have completely trashed that had i attempted to do that myself. luckily i am good with painting etc. oil painter by hobby...though darts have completely taken over that! but i did a cool job on my kids rooms. tinkerbell girls and finding nemo boys. here is some pics of my painting on their walls and some decorating. excuse their mess...lol 


















so i cant wait to show off my painting and murals for the dart room kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

if your mural is as good as nemo looks then, it should look really good


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MrKing said:


> if your mural is as good as nemo looks then, it should look really good


lol...it'll be 100% better. love to decorate and paint. the mural going on the wall is a special premade one. so i will have some walls to paint...thinking i might to the decorative stips of white and two colors on the side walls...but a rainforest mural on front wall as you look at door and an even prettier one on back wall...it remineded me of costa rica kristy


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Where did u get the mural from? Also update us when you put it up im really curious on how easy it is to put together I got another customer who wants one. If its easier to put up then the current 16" strips we get now I would like to give it a shot!


----------



## Richard (Aug 14, 2008)

My daughter's room is nemo. Funny


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

cute on the nemo room, i am still not finished. i just got back from texas. my father died on the 24th. two days ago....we had to fly him back for proper burial..sorry i havent been able to respond  disheartening, but still keeping my head high. thankfully i had my partner do the priming....and we may need to sand down some corners but i guarantee these murals are easier than the strips...they are very large....i got them from hirshfields...paint, wallpaper, etc store....out of some of the national geographic mural books and one other. can't remember. 200 for one to be shipped 2nd day air. so times that by two. we'll be updating pics. no worries. kristy


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about your father...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks riley. its tough....but the best advice is, is to remember all the good times we had, remember i was there when he was critically ill and he knew how much i loved him. I saw him after the embalming. it was surreal....i almost thought he was about to open his eyes and hug me....but i need to accept it....we flew him back here for a proper burial and funeral as the family down south wasnt too nice and didnt want to pay for his burial and planned to have him cremated and no service. he and my mother grew up thankfully here in mn.....he's going to get the best i can give him. Its the last thing i can do....i miss him already and the kids dont understand...he never met my two youngest....sad. before you make me cry....don't worry. we are staying up to par with the dart room and wont let this falter us, as my father wouldn't want me to be unhappy....my happiness, is what he would want. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Progress is looking good Kristy, keep it up. Sorry to hear about your father. Keep you chin up! Take care.

--Josh


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well....we have started priming the walls. my chin is stable but slowly moving up. i hope with the funeral arrangements we can have it almost done by this weekend. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Well it is good to hear that your chin is on the rise.

However, if you ever need a quick pick me up...






...just think of these shorts​


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol those were pretty bad!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

But, it looks like the power of the shorts gave him the ability to build a really nice wall, and what I am sure will be a great looking frog room. Keep us updated!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

certainly will do. its one of our first plans this week to get done thanks kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

priming done. hopefully my design i have in mind( a suprise) will look nice on the inside two walls. priming done on the door as well to help mural stick firmly. murals will go on outside wall and back inside wall. kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Lookin good.Keep us posted.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

moothefrog said:


> Lookin good.Keep us posted.


thanks...we are hoping to get the front wallm mural done tomorrow possibly. kristy


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweet room! And great job on keeping us posted. I started taking pictures of my fish/frog room build this summer. After the first day I got so caught up with the build that I forgot to keep taking pictures. Oh well, maybe one of these days I will post the photos I do have and the (probably never) finished room (to many tweeks and mods I want to make already;-). Keep up the cool thread!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

bad news. my dart business partner bailed and she wont be gone for 2-4 weeks. we need to bring her to court for an eviction. it is very sad. she wont let me near the room which is located in her room to finish it. my darts are stuck in quarantine until then. she insulted my fathers death because i had to plan his funeral, yet paid her extra to either take care of the darts, or i would take full responsibility for it. i will post. i had planned on having most done today. what a sadder moment, all in the light of my fathers death. police came and said if i go down there, i'll be arrested in my own house! she has been here maybe 2 weeks? i am soooo upset right now, and ashamed for trusting her. ashamed for not running a background check. I was sooo excited too. oh well...my investment stays my investment and she will be out as soon as we can. insulted my husband, children, i can't even express my anger towards her. she got mad because i had to go to make arrangements tomorrow morning only because of the funeral on friday and then she was upset because the paint needs to dry before we pull the tape and apply the mural. what a waste of effort, time, trust....what can i say or do? suggestions? she sleeps on our bed down there, uses our things. It hurt at first rather than anger, but then her words she expressed were vulgar towards me and my husband and children and my deceased father...grrrr! kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear it.Sadly, there are a few bad apples in the bunch.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am really sorry for you Dad,I cant even imagine what it must feel like.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

moothefrog said:


> Sorry to hear it.Sadly, there are a few bad apples in the bunch.


this is ONE huge bad apple. i just can not wait to move on. thankfully i found out before i put the business deal in writing. i did get a background check. her whole "resume" was a lie. she has no drivers license from dwi, yet she drives and with her child that she got taken away and has no custody, maybe twice per week visits. violence on her record, yet untill now, you would have never guessed. good liar. it was a horrible argument. me being nice, tried to reconcile this by apologizing for things said and trying to calm her down. all while i know i wasn't in the wrong. threatening me in my own house. geesh. i have had a ton of bad luck lately. we are going to the court house today for an unlawful detainer, something we as nice as we are, did not believe we would ever have to do. theres so much more it is ridiculous to even comment about. ALL on the day we prep for my father's funeral arrangements. i'd rather do this alone, than go through this again. nowadays, people are dishonest and you really need to be careful. i guess shame on me for always being so trusting. kristy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Kristy,

I thought by law it takes 30 days for someone to become a resident of your home.. Did you have a contract with her in regards to the housing? Don't let her take advantage of your kindness, stand up for yourself as you are doing.. She will pay for her ignorance in her final days. As everyone does. So let go and let GOD take care of her..

As far as your dad goes, I am very sorry to hear that. I know that this is a very hard time for you. I lost my youngest daughter in 2005. She was 5 years old. So I know there isn't much anyone can say to make you feel better. You have to believe and know that he is in a better place with no worries.

So the advice I would like to offer you is to continue to keep your head high and take the time to mourn. Don't close yourself off. Keep on focusing on the hubby , the kids, and of course the frogs.. Good luck with everything. I will pray for your peace of mind.

Many blessings,
Yasmine


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MzFroggie said:


> Kristy,
> 
> I thought by law it takes 30 days for someone to become a resident of your home.. Did you have a contract with her in regards to the housing? Don't let her take advantage of your kindness, stand up for yourself as you are doing.. She will pay for her ignorance in her final days. As everyone does. So let go and let GOD take care of her..
> 
> ...


yasmine..pretty name by the way....might have to consider that name for the future we want another child some day.....i always liked jasmine...but yasmine is even more unique...anyways i brought that fact up to the police. no contract or lease. just we emailed back and forth and she called the cops first because i told her to go right ahead and do it if that is how she feels after apologizing to be civil and nice like my husband would do....turned into more of a mess. she then threatened my life, to beat me up, gestured a fist to her palm behind my hubbies back, so my nanny who used to work for the sheriffs dept. says i should do this. she is keeping her door open downstairs...wide -open in 40 degree weather...wasting our energy bills, threatening me, bringing one guy into house after another where my sons' room is just above her steps to her bathroom...statistics say petophiles(sp?) are more likely to go after boys than girls. what if one of these unknown guys comes here, goes upstairs where we are two levels up form my boys and does something to them??? she also threatened her brothers would shoot me and he carries a gun....like you wouldnt expect this out of her. I didnt just go pick anyone. I did ask tons of questions but found out truth later. she also states she refuses to pay any more rent. a lousy 350 including wireless internet, our furniture, directv with all the channels, phone, and everything else, utilities. we pay more for utilities. i can say i am ashamed for not doing a background check. 25.00 would have saved me a lot of stress and worries. She lied...said she had a license...nope. lied that her daughter was at her fathers house cuz she used to work so much and she had custody, nope...she lost full custody....i cant even go in to the rest of what she did. or said. its too vulgar for this board. I will never have a tenant agian. good advice to all or atleast do a background check. also do a very strict lease. also i'd rather hire help than have any one living here again. my children are in the middle of this and all i can think of is their safety. and on top of it all my father's funeral. all prayers accepted. believe me. This is crazy. I souind nuts just by posting this. lol but not laughing about the situation. i just need to vent. Mn i guess considers a tenant the day they move in. in california when i lived there in L.A. it was 14 days. now if that were the same law...she would be gone. she waits till i leave the house, which i dont feel comfy doing since i feel we could have our house ruined or things stolen, who knows what she could do, but i had to today for my fathers' funeral arrangements. so she waits to leave till i do so i dont call her in for driving w/o a license for her dwi she lied about......i could have been spitefull and parked the minvan behind her cars...wonder if she'd hit it...wish she would and go to jail or call the police and complain my car was in her way....but what would they say? she can't drive! and worse, when she does have visitations with her daughter....she drives her around unlicensed! what if they were to get in an accident? I feel bad for her child and her dog and cat she neglects. i'm tired of being walked on. going to couthouse to get an order for protection that will evict her from the premises hopefully a 24 hour writ they call it.....and she can fight that with me in court and by that time, that thirty day notice will be up and we can legally evict her with our funds through the court....pray for me that i can do this! uggh! can i cry now? kristy


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Rooms looking good Kristy  how comes you didn't take the wall to the ceiling hight?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ventilation. it stays very cool down there but if i close it off...i need to worry about ventilation. seemed more economical. i also have the ceiling fan in side to blow air down...can add fans as well as ceiling fan outside that i can switch to draw air up and out at the same time? does that sound feasible? blonde idea kristy


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Kristy if needed my mom owns a private investigation company  sorry for your loss also and hope everything gets better soon!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

calvinyhob said:


> Kristy if needed my mom owns a private investigation company  sorry for your loss also and hope everything gets better soon!!


hey we may need that lol. i'd have to do that in pm though considering i am not the person to put her name out on the internet like this....its too easy for people to contact her then, resulting in a bigger feud if you catch my drift kristy


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

ok ok so you got me i just wanted to prank call her all night and post phoney ads on craigslist!!  j/k but if you ever need it PM me and ill get you in contact with my mom. cant wait to hear how the mural goes and where did you get it exactly?


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kristy,

I don't know what the laws are like in your state but if someone is making threats of bodily harm or death you can have them arrested. The fact that she is threatening you with being shot by her brother is enough for you to have both visited by the police and possibly detained. It is best in these situations to have EVERYTHING, no matter how insignificant it may seem, documented just in case. If, god forbid, anything happens the history you have created through the reports will help you a great deal should you need to move against them in court or otherwise. It may be helpful to consider a short hotel visit with your entire family and file a report saying you fear for their lives due to the threats you have received in order to set a precedent and help expedite her removal. If she is as bad as you say and has a history, I doubt this will end in her favor. Don't be afraid to report her for anything and everything.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

I thing i would buy an hour of time with a real estate attorney. To find out what to do!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

calvinyhob said:


> ok ok so you got me i just wanted to prank call her all night and post phoney ads on craigslist!!  j/k but if you ever need it PM me and ill get you in contact with my mom. cant wait to hear how the mural goes and where did you get it exactly?


you can prank her......get some craigslist ads going now i sound like the bad one. pm me. kristy oh the murals i got at hirshfields...they actually have a section of just murals. get the ones that come in 8 large pieces i recommend. they are approx. 12.6 feet across and 8.1 feet high some are 8.6 but i went and painted the edges black where there will still be wall left over...like 6 inches on each side and painted edges just in case i make a minor mistake cutting where the door frame is....so you wont see the mistake..hopefully none made. one mural was out of national geographic book, the other out of a german made company i cant remmeber. i can post those details if you want me to . hirshfields if you arent aware is a spendy paint, wall, tile, and wall covering store. they rip ya off on what ya have 



Frogstang29 said:


> Kristy,
> 
> I don't know what the laws are like in your state but if someone is making threats of bodily harm or death you can have them arrested. The fact that she is threatening you with being shot by her brother is enough for you to have both visited by the police and possibly detained. It is best in these situations to have EVERYTHING, no matter how insignificant it may seem, documented just in case. If, god forbid, anything happens the history you have created through the reports will help you a great deal should you need to move against them in court or otherwise. It may be helpful to consider a short hotel visit with your entire family and file a report saying you fear for their lives due to the threats you have received in order to set a precedent and help expedite her removal. If she is as bad as you say and has a history, I doubt this will end in her favor. Don't be afraid to report her for anything and everything.


just filed an order for protection to get her removed from the premises. i got into courthouse too late today, but i believe in my heart based on what i told all you and other vulgar threatening statements made towards me in front of my children, he/she will sign the order and then she's out until or if she decides to rebute it. we have a lot of evidence built up though. the cops were saying it was "hearsay" they suck and when we asked for help with the threats they said they needed proof. so screw them, going this route. she wont expect it. and if she isnt here when they deliver it, i'll call the cops when she is and they can deliver my copy and remove her. lets pray, cross fingers, do as you need to..higher power what not...i'm non-judgemental at heart ....actually i am too nice at times. so pick a lucky charm for me. i am religious, but dont go to church. i believe i can "believe" at home, but also have a lot of science built up in me from schoolong...maybe i am confused! lol adam and eve.....i'm confused where did the dinososaurs come from and man just appeared or did god create evolution....thats my standing. so religiously confused lol i guess. i make no sense sometimes but i have an excuse. blonde hair yes this is a horrible situation. i would trust anyone....enemy or not on this board over this girl anyday. tight-knitted community. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

chadbandman said:


> I thing i would buy an hour of time with a real estate attorney. To find out what to do!


ha....she may leave tonight. crossing fingers! she was looking for boxes. maybe she will just go. who knows. i wonder how she will be able to transport some of her pets. oh, and she told my nanny she found a free place to be a nanny! i feel bad for the child! my gosh. she has had her child taken away from her, yet she is going to be a nanny. i better find this persons ad and see...after she is out..i'll warn them i think, for the child's sake.....maybe wait a month till her 30 day notice is up so she doesnt try to come back here. got to get doors locks changed and the codes to the garage changed. we'll see. either or she is going to be out with a protective order i believe. hoping. praying. crossing fingers. any suggestions on future? maybe hiring someone is best. flexible hours...or should i be afraid to offer the same opportunity again. kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

If I lived in MN I would move in and take care of your frogs...lol...except I am one of those sucky cops so I doubt you would want me in your house


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> If I lived in MN I would move in and take care of your frogs...lol...except I am one of those sucky cops so I doubt you would want me in your house


shush chad lol. i come from a family of sheriffs. This was a woman cop. i am a woman. am i being sexist? or she was on some power trip! yes i will be looking for help. i'd rather have a cop here or someone from this board, than she who moved in and lied about her criminal background. I wanted to be a cop. went thropugh all the psych tests, training, and moved from L.A. though....atleast i got paid training my career paths have definately changed since then. maybe women are just hard to deal with. I know i am sometimes but women tend to be more emotional, strive for authority naturally by nature considering the traditions. hey, maybe you could teach her a nice lesson! get off her high horse and learn the law, protect it and serve, and enforce. darn..i got pulled over once for speeding, as honest as i am, the officer asked me if i knew why i got pulled over. I said yes, i was doing 75 in a 65 and i deserve a ticket before my adopted father gets mad for being dishonest lol. he let me go with a warning. ha ha....my adopted father is a sheriff. he called him. i got chewed out for speeding. lol i'm a huge criminal now kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Be glad you are on the career path that you are on, being a LEO is not good these days. That is why I am trying to get out. But yeah, I hear you about the power trip thing. We only have one female officer on our department but she is actually one of the sweetest people you would ever want to meet. Her husband is in LE too in a different county and he is as nice as could be too. I have been in the business 10 years and I learned quickly that you catch more flies with honey. Don't get me wrong. I can turn on the asshole VERY fast if need be, but 99% of the time you would think I have no place being a cop because I am so nice and laid back.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Be glad you are on the career path that you are on, being a LEO is not good these days. That is why I am trying to get out. But yeah, I hear you about the power trip thing. We only have one female officer on our department but she is actually one of the sweetest people you would ever want to meet. Her husband is in LE too in a different county and he is as nice as could be too. I have been in the business 10 years and I learned quickly that you catch more flies with honey. Don't get me wrong. I can turn on the asshole VERY fast if need be, but 99% of the time you would think I have no place being a cop because I am so nice and laid back.


well.....being nice also saves your life. its a dangerous job. i think when you start out as caring and helping/understanding.....you save yourself some risk as well. sure. there are circuumstances you have to keep yourself save or be more hard. good to hear there are good female cops out there. i have yet to meet one. maybe its mn? or maybe cuz i cant flirt my way out? j/k lol kristy


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

This is just a shame Kristy. I was looking at your add a little while back and was thinking to myself that you are giving a really great opportunity and deal, especially to any college students like myself... To bad I don't live in MN or I would have been all over it. To get to work with frogs for a job, that would be an outstanding way for a college student to have earned a room.

Well again very sorry for your experience. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

crb_22601 said:


> This is just a shame Kristy. I was looking at your add a little while back and was thinking to myself that you are giving a really great opportunity and deal, especially to any college students like myself... To bad I don't live in MN or I would have been all over it. To get to work with frogs for a job, that would be an outstanding way for a college student to have earned a room.
> 
> Well again very sorry for your experience. Hope everything works out ok.


YES it would be an outstanding opportunity. i'm still open to the idea from board members. she is leaving really really soon i hope. we are sooo laid back it is not even funny. its also good experience, knowledge, and a passion to do something you'd enjoy. plus once the opportunity took off in $ my investment was to anyones advantage. got my domain form the website. not up and inquiring a webdesigner and hosting, but i atleast bought the domain and it fits. we were also open to animals ...if you smoke, private patio...that was the deal. hey even negotiations we were open to. i'm only accepting persons from this board...none other for live-in. otherwise, i will hire help if need be. we are in twin cities suburbs. many colleges. all we ask is you can have people over. use good judgement , be responsible, not a huge partier....of course you have your own life and the opportunity would be open to those trustworthy and those with a normal social after hours life. you get the picture. its ok to go out. just dont bring the party home is all as we do have children that we need to watch out for. they are gone usually with nanny(she is awesome) from 6:30 am till 5 pm approx. so quietness once nanny brings them to the como zoo and pet shops they love etc. 350.00 everything included.....utilities, wireless internet, house privileges....furnished(pretty much hardly ever used, just bought, darn...i even have an extra laptop to use for our wireless. thats how generous we are. men, women, not sexist...not racist...dart passion needed though or atleast wanting to have the same passion i do and want to learn. maybe i will repost???? it is very nice. clean. gorgeous house. great neighborhood. kristy


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kristy, it's been really amazing to read this post. I am sorry things have been so bad. I will definitely keep you in prayer. Your offer makes me want to transfer down to the Twin Cities campus fo real tho'! I have dreams of running a frog business. And I am so eager to learn all I can about the hobby. I hope you find someone awesome. I gotta ask: why are you so willing to make such an incredible offer?

less than 3 weeks to MWFF!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

pilo0024 said:


> Kristy, it's been really amazing to read this post. I am sorry things have been so bad. I will definitely keep you in prayer. Your offer makes me want to transfer down to the Twin Cities campus fo real tho'! I have dreams of running a frog business. And I am so eager to learn all I can about the hobby. I hope you find someone awesome. I gotta ask: why are you so willing to make such an incredible offer?
> 
> less than 3 weeks to MWFF!


yes less than three weeks. excited. it was my fault for getting her. she wasnt at all knowledgeable about basics, so i taught it to her.
need the help. my husband does not know proper husbandry and i can't run a business alone. i go to school at night....usually 5:30 or 6 depending on class till 9:30 or ten. i drive 45 minutes to class. its nice the nights they offer. lets me deal with some more minor helath issues now. nothing major. and do dart things as they need to be fed...like to be fed in mornings/early afternoon of course. right now....it is a lot of work. i can spend 8 hours cleaning out quarantines with someone on mondays. other than that..it is treatment, collecting fecals at first...hoping to have all darts in set-up vivs before christmas i pretty much realize i will drain myself out doing it myself. could i do it. certainly. but i'd like to have more time studying, dealing with the sales/website, husband, children, appointments on some days. Once darts are clean and in vivs...it becomes much easier. now is a critical time. need to get things built and done. wont take too much time, but with help its much much easier, plus we have a spare room that the dart room is in that we dont use.....once in vivs, it is just maintenance, not much..plant pruning, making sure proper husnbandy(wash hands between vivs) some have auto misters some dont, so misting the ones that are old enough to breed a few times a day. pulling eggs, monitoring tad development. I have tads from my previous collection out. feeding, culturing food items. that kind of stuff afterwards. the fun stuff is sometimes building the vivs. they don't have to be fancy, a couple can be showroom in living room on main level but all other vivs will go into dart room. i do use more larger vivs. not too large, but some people put tincs in ten gallons to breed faster. i feel this stresses them out to breed, my opinion, so i do a minimum twenty tall if possible but have a lot of 40 gallon breeders and 40 cubes as well as a ten gallon vert right now for a pair of amazonicus...but even then, i feel it should be upgraded. plus i am getting a website put up...so i hope to sell supplies in future as well as darts. i'm willing to do a split on help. generosity? maybe i am being generous, but i want a suitable partner...there isnt much dart enthusiasts in my area. jason is a friend of mine. he'll have a nice dart room, but i dont think he will be going to the extent i hope to go. yes his will be nice. i wanted a rainforest room lol. went way overboard...but i like it. i took a lot of business classes in college and feel my help, someone else going in on the deal...and husband also guiding me in the right direction as he has a lot of website resources will help. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

p.s. i also want to get into breeding sugar gliders more as well. my website domain kind of covers taht. right now i have two adorable suggies that are tame and have two babies ready to go in 8 weeks. they breed 4 times a year approx. just normal greys. their babies are worth between 100-250 per suggie. they usually have litters of 1-4 at a time. i got twins this time. I want some more rarer ones. leucistics...they can go for 2000-7000 ust for one, mosaics, buttercreams....but its like darts. you cant interbreed lines, so you have to be careful. they are nocturnal. i just feed..play a little at night which helps since i do my dart stuff during day and dont transfer any disease per say to darts that is normal in them. dr. frye even told me he loves sugar gliders and would do fecals for me. he says he always wanted some. i do , do a strict three fecal, three month quarantine. i have had darts come in from reputable breeders with nasties and die within a day. such fragile animals. and saddens me. most of my darts are ready for vivs now and should be clean but i have to recheck. most i have ever been unlucky to have is hookworm from top breeders even. i dont buy wholesale or farm raised. luckily i have never had coccidia in my collection. knock on wood! kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> YES it would be an outstanding opportunity. i'm still open to the idea from board members. she is leaving really really soon i hope. we are sooo laid back it is not even funny. its also good experience, knowledge, and a passion to do something you'd enjoy. plus once the opportunity took off in $ my investment was to anyones advantage. got my domain form the website. not up and inquiring a webdesigner and hosting, but i atleast bought the domain and it fits. we were also open to animals ...if you smoke, private patio...that was the deal. hey even negotiations we were open to. i'm only accepting persons from this board...none other for live-in. otherwise, i will hire help if need be. we are in twin cities suburbs. many colleges. all we ask is you can have people over. use good judgement , be responsible, not a huge partier....of course you have your own life and the opportunity would be open to those trustworthy and those with a normal social after hours life. you get the picture. its ok to go out. just dont bring the party home is all as we do have children that we need to watch out for. they are gone usually with nanny(she is awesome) from 6:30 am till 5 pm approx. so quietness once nanny brings them to the como zoo and pet shops they love etc. 350.00 everything included.....utilities, wireless internet, house privileges....furnished(pretty much hardly ever used, just bought, darn...i even have an extra laptop to use for our wireless. thats how generous we are. men, women, not sexist...not racist...dart passion needed though or atleast wanting to have the same passion i do and want to learn. maybe i will repost???? it is very nice. clean. gorgeous house. great neighborhood. kristy



You need to stop because you are going to cause me to pack up and move to MN. It doesn't help that you have a great mixed martial arts school very close to you that has several professional fighters training out of that I would love to join and start training there as well.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nubster said:


> If I lived in MN I would move in and take care of your frogs...lol...except I am one of those sucky cops so I doubt you would want me in your house


Isn't it typical how we hate cops when they give us a ticket but we love them when they are coming to our aid or pulling some moron over who just cut us off?

Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Candy,

Find that ironic too. Or, when they tell us something we don't want to hear, even if it protects our buts in the long run 



divingne1 said:


> Isn't it typical how we hate cops when they give us a ticket but we love them when they are coming to our aid or pulling some moron over who just cut us off?
> 
> Candy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> Isn't it typical how we hate cops when they give us a ticket but we love them when they are coming to our aid or pulling some moron over who just cut us off?
> 
> Candy


lol...yeah, we are the public's worst enemy until they need us, then they want to be our best friend. Go figure.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey...just got a call chad....order for protection approved!!!! i wont stop lol....we do have a great martial arts school here. we would have extra mints though i have four......that are looking fabulous now....adults...no juvie coloration....just need to wait for sexual maturity.....gosh, they take forever to brighten up and reach this stage. they are looking like my avatar, but not my favorite yet. I have soo many pairs of breeding darts, its not funny. once vivs are set-up, these are darts that breed prolifically. that is why i need the help. my favorite at the moment is my 3.2 CLEAN 2-3 year old Highland Bronzes.....sean stew sells the froglets for 125.00 i think a piece.....they are gorgeous and the boldest auratus i have ever seen, and i've seen and owned many. Putting them in the custom viv i think chris built for me. just need to get on him to set a schedule to call me to install pump and make sure waterfall/dripwall flows into wood properly after shipping and he'll send plants out. takes about a day to do that....let it dry...put substrate in, and wait for plants. he sent me an extra male cobalt free. What a great guy. running to courthous now. have to pull my hair back so i dont look like the psycho and get this mad person out of my house. can you actually believe she told my nanny"who is playing a game, buddy on my space" we have it documented " don't tell kristina, but i actually like doing this to her and have no intentions on getting out or letting her do her dart stuff" wake up girl! you're out of here! ha ha ha . i am getting psycho now. its my mother in me j/k we are very law-abiding, easy to get along with people. it would take a lot to get me to never forgive you. threatening is one thing. getting mad is another and that can hopefully be settled...i tried to...but then the threats came out...but atleast i tried. and i have rights too. we planned a very long committment from her...it is a business after all we would like to start up, we were generous to her, bought her lunch a few times, let her use my wireless card(her computer didnt have one) she could roam our house like it was hers too....and work as a team. but no....now she found a possible free job as a move in nanny! i feel soooo bad for that child. bet she said she has a valid license, she doesnt, and custody of her girl, she doesnt, lost it. how does a mother lose custody? even if she is living in a shelter, a judge wouldn't alllow it for financial reasons, it has to be proven that she would cause harm to the child, and be unfit! i went through it with my ex-husband. he was horrible to me. i'm lucky to be alive. thats another story, my husband now, we will never part. but i won full legal and physical custody with him unfortunately for my little girl, to have serious supervised visitation ...in a very monitored environment. he gets two hours every other week and cancels all the time. my daughter suffers cause he wont make an effort to be a father, see her, prove to the judge he is a good one. thats all he has to do, get his crap together. I wish we could just drop her off for the weekend with her father sometimes. but we cant, he is a danger to her. kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

That is one thing that I will never understand about people. How a person can not be a father or mother to their own child. I would not be able to function without my son, even on the days that he is in a foulest mood. I have been in love before with girlfriends and I love my fiance now, but I never knew what love really was until my son was born. That is a whole other level I never knew existed.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, and as weird as it sounds to say, congrats on the protection order...lol...hope it takes care of this problem for you. If not, call me. For a small fee..........


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> That is one thing that I will never understand about people. How a person can not be a father or mother to their own child. I would not be able to function without my son, even on the days that he is in a foulest mood. I have been in love before with girlfriends and I love my fiance now, but I never knew what love really was until my son was born. That is a whole other level I never knew existed.





Nubster said:


> Oh, and as weird as it sounds to say, congrats on the protection order...lol...hope it takes care of this problem for you. If not, call me. For a small fee..........


i know my children i could never live without or cause a reason to have them taken. a mother has to do pretty bad things and be proven unfit to get their children taken away.


she just got the order served on her and she is getting very upset and swearing already. she's complaining she cant leave cuz she does not have a drivers license. duh! lol sorry but this is nuts. makes me look bad to my neighbors as well. grrr! i hope the sheriff is ok down there. she is raising her voice so loud i can hear it 4 floors up! sheriff pretty much told me it doesnt look like she will win next weeks case. sheriff is calling for assistance now! oh my gosh. drama!! her mother just came to get her and i apologized to her about the situation, and she was even kind enough to say :i know, i know" like she knew her daughter's ways. kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Just make sure those locks and codes get changed the second she is gone. Stupid people do stupid things.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yep...code is getting changed....and i need to run to ace harware maybe to get the locks changed? is that the best route? uggh! we have so many entrances too. she was threatened by the officer that she will go to jail cuz she got disorderly if she didnt leave in a calm manner. i told the sheriff...she is welcome to come get the rest of her stuff.....but only with an officer's escort. so she will be back this afternoon for that. wish me luck winning the case on wed. the 8th. the officer felt i would probably win either by default cuz she wont show up or just because she has some major anger control problems. kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Perhaps call a locksmith to see if it would be cheaper to change the tumblers in the current locks rather than the entire lock. If not, I would definitely get new locks then. Better safe than sorry. Even if she doesn't come back herself, she seems like the type that might give or even sell a copy of your house key to some crud ball that would go in your house and start helping themselves. I don't want to add more things for you to have to stress about but better safe than sorry. Also talk to your neighbors and tell them what is going on and to ask them to please call the police if they notice ANYTHING out of the ordinary at/around your place, especially when you are not home. And if you don't have a security system, consider one or even just a fake sign "Protected by ABC Security" for in front of your house can be a good deterrent.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Perhaps call a locksmith to see if it would be cheaper to change the tumblers in the current locks rather than the entire lock. If not, I would definitely get new locks then. Better safe than sorry. Even if she doesn't come back herself, she seems like the type that might give or even sell a copy of your house key to some crud ball that would go in your house and start helping themselves. I don't want to add more things for you to have to stress about but better safe than sorry. Also talk to your neighbors and tell them what is going on and to ask them to please call the police if they notice ANYTHING out of the ordinary at/around your place, especially when you are not home. And if you don't have a security system, consider one or even just a fake sign "Protected by ABC Security" for in front of your house can be a good deterrent.



yeah i'll call locksmith. or get new ones if i have to. we do have a security system installed...forget the name...but you see it on t.v. we just dont have it activated. might have to call and do that. hubby is going to see how to change the garage door pin # as well. grr! stress is unbelieveable. hopefully the secuity system still works and can just be activated by calling. we never used it. i did have some cheapo alarms on doors before we painted though. they were just loud but cant remember where i put it. we live in very upscale neighborhood. this has been embarrassing. wow. unbelieveable is all i can say. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

she is out! came back with sheriff to get all of her stuff. i highly doubt that she will go to the order for protection hearing, but i'll be there just in case. Took everything, left a mess, woo hoo, and took both of her cars her brothers drove because she has no license. yay! now i need to clean up her nasty mess.....and get working on fathers funeral and the dart room. kristy

p.s. she also keyed my car ...noticed this morning. new dodge charger with all the extras my husband bought me. darn it.


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

for all the bad news you have had over the last week that is very Good news kristy, nice to see that you can now get on with things 

all the best


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MrKing said:


> for all the bad news you have had over the last week that is very Good news kristy, nice to see that you can now get on with things
> 
> all the best


thank you. i keep having bad luck she killed two of my male highland bronzes leaving me with a 1.2 trio. wow, the things going through my mind about her are very hateful. grrr! expensive rare and impossible to find highlands, other than sean might have some froglets, but i really wanted to put them in my custom viv as they had been in quarantine forever and have had multiple screenings on fecals, all clean. vibrant, active, healthy. my fathers funeral is tomorrow. need to prepare my speech as well. she also left this huge disaster in my lovely lower level we will have to have cleaned. the good thing is , she is out of here. kristy


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Kristy,

I am new on the board but I have been following this tread and rooting for you.

I was worried something would happen to your frogs and it seems that it did ( Its sad that poor innocent animals had to pay for this woman's stupidity and anger. 

I wonder if you could get dammages for the truck and the frogs? I know it's more trouble but you can always evaluate if it would be worth it.

I agree with Chad (Nubster): even tho it might be embarassing, you should notify your neighbors about that lady. In the end, this is not the kind of person they want around their homes either and they might be quite happy to call the police on her.

My deepest sympaties for your father. At least you finally get to grieve in peace.

Can't wait to see your new room 
Nadine


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its ok. yeah i get the feeling she did do something but cant prove it. my last male died today. coincidence they die the day after she is made to leave? grrr! i just want to give up. i have spent so much time and effort quarantining, fecaling, getting a dart room set-up and my favorite group of darts is down to two healthy looking and fecaled clean females. highland bronzes at their breedable age are impossible to find. i'm hating myself more for being so trusting. kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

how are things going kristy ? hope your back on your feet and things are getting back to normal.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks. ggod. i guess i'll start thread number three for the dart room? i wont be finishing it as quickly to to my daughters birthday this weekend, moms anniversary dinner, and mwff next week. bit it will be done asap. kristy


----------

